# Jack Herer & G13 in LPA system, does it look good?????



## vapedup (Jul 23, 2011)

Morning! here is some pics of my Jack and G13 growing in a low pressure aeroponic system. i would just really like to get some feedback on how the plants look, any tips? not my first grow, (2nd) but the first was with cfl's, this is under a 400w, in a Adjust a wing. it is 3 1/2 weeks into flowering! thanks for any info or comments!!! 
BONG RIPS OFF THE VAPE!!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Jul 23, 2011)

Y'all just gonna look? Not comment? Just want to know if it looks good


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

alittle stretched but other wise all looks good, good job


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Jul 24, 2011)

start strapping up those branches, or one day Ur gonna come home and find one snapped off.


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Jul 24, 2011)

i just harvested jack a coupe of days ago, this is the day prior to harvest.


----------



## dtexas (Jul 24, 2011)

sorry for being off topic but im new to this site but what do i click on to make a post so that ppl can give me advice on what im asking


----------



## vapedup (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks outgunned, that helps! Does it looked streched? Its only one plant, I have been having some tdc/ec problems, but I think its because I had to use a lot of ph up. Gonna change out all the water here soon. NOG, how long did u flower ur Jack? I've heard 9-11 weeks, just like to know how long urs went for, they look good. To stop from strecthing just lower light?? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep keep them as low as the heat will allow without burning them. What nute line you using?


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Y'all just gonna look? Not comment? Just want to know if it looks good


 people only like to tell you when you are doing something wrong. If everything is going good nobody ever says anything except maybe good job and keep it up. So good job and keep it up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> people only like to tell you when you are doing something wrong. If everything is going good nobody ever says anything except maybe good job and keep it up. So good job and keep it up.


to funny............


----------



## vapedup (Jul 24, 2011)

Robert Paulson said:


> people only like to tell you when you are doing something wrong. If everything is going good nobody ever says anything except maybe good job and keep it up. So good job and keep it up.


Classic!  well thanks for the feedback.. I. Am using technafloras bc line........seems to be working good. Except the ppm is reading off the chart, but no plant burn, so I think it is from all the ph up being put it to it( which I'm not no more) keeping checking back, ill post new pics every wednesday .


----------



## pazuzu420 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice..got to love both of those strains. I've been trying to get some G-13 beans on 'donation' for awhile now from a dispensery in my state so I"m interested in the show for sure  Seen lots of Jack in mags so be nice to see what it does in a LPA as I also grow in LPA.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 24, 2011)

Cool pazuzu, most of those pics were of the. Jack, but since ur intrested in the G13, ill take some better ones of it, its already VERY sugary @ 3 weeks. I like the way the Jack is growing, but I'm thinking of mothering this G13. Its the PERFECT indoor plant! I vegged it for 4weeks and it didn't grow over 20',


----------



## Robert Paulson (Jul 24, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Classic!  well thanks for the feedback.. I. Am using technafloras bc line........seems to be working good. Except the ppm is reading off the chart, but no plant burn, so I think it is from all the ph up being put it to it( which I'm not no more) keeping checking back, ill post new pics every wednesday .


 Is your ph down/up affecting your ppm because it shouldn't be. I have had my ppm's up to 2000 w/ my purp kush and only burnt it a little bit. the ppm creeps up fast when the plants get really big and start sucking up a lot of water, to keep this from happening i just make sure to top off the rez every couple days.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 25, 2011)

The high ppm isn't really affecting the plant much, I just want to have. It set at optimal levels, but my plant is HUGE, so I'm sure she is drinking more water than nutes, thanks for the input, I've tried topping it off with about a gallon and a half, still can't get a proper reading, gonna just flush the whole system


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

Just wanted to give. An update for those still looking (and not saying nothing) I changed out. All the water, and the. Ppm DID come. Back down. To. A readable level!!! Finally!! So I think my opinion is that ph up or down. WILL effect ur ppm, us it wisely!! I don't know so much about the down, since I really wasn't using it, but the upp mos def raised the ppm, to off the chart readings. Tomorrow will be 4 weeks for the girls, so I will post some pics in the evening!


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree that it looks fairly leggy. My guess is that your climate controls are not in order. AS stated, get that light as low as possible and keep those temps bellow 75. A few grows ago I had some ventilation issues and temps were around 85 with 1500 ppm. The other strains didn't have an issue with it but the jack hated it. Got super heat stressed and the buds got all fuckered-up fluffy. 

Pissed me so much I kicked the mother to the curb. 

My only other suggestion, and I can't emphasis this enough.... You have one 400 watt and one plant...SCROG the living shit out of that thing!! One nice dense and EVEN canopy will increase your prime yield by about 40%.

Cheers. 

Good job and keep it up.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks legally! Yea, my temps are mos def high! About 85 at hottest time of day, not much I can do about it though, check back tomorrow evening, and. Ill have some updated shots of it! Thanks for ur input!


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 26, 2011)

Well there is the answer to your stretching problem. Actually, it's high heat and a large temp differential between night and day. That is probably the bigger of the two issues


----------



## vapedup (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool cool, thanks. For the info, but come back tomorrow night and ill have new pics up, looks way way better, got some CO2 since the temps were so high. I say tomoorow cuz its 4weeks, don't want to b taking to many pics


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree temp,RH and a large swing in temps between night and day isnt the best thing


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, now that we both agree someone asshat will have to log on and say that it doesn't have anything to do with night time temps or humidity or whatever.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jul 26, 2011)

no shit its bound to happen any secound


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Jul 27, 2011)

jack ran me 8 weeks flowering, i think i couldve harvested sooner to be honest


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

So u DON'T want huge temp swings???? What would be to much of a drop? Say the room runs @ about 85. Really? An 8 week flowring jack?? I don't know man, I've heard that the Jack could even go 11 weeks in some cases. I guess it all depends on the phenotype. Please guys, come back tonight. When I get off work, I'm gonna snap new shots, would really appreciate it! Good day mate!


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 27, 2011)

No, you don't want big swings. 5 or less would be ideal. It is strain dependent but all plants react in similar ways.

Important reading for the serious grower:

http://www.maximumyield.com/article_sh_db.php?articleID=694&submit=Go

http://www.crophouse.co.nz/files/Gr_P05_-_Steering_plants_in_gen_or_veg_direction_-_view.pdf

http://ag.arizona.edu/ceac/sites/ag.arizona.edu.ceac/files/Merle steering tomatoes.pdf

The last link had a good table for those that dont like to read (or understand why)

Maximum yield online has a lot of good articles

Cheers


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh yeah, please keep in mind that the larger temp differences and rapid pre-nigt cooling is not as applicable to mj as tomatoes. Rapid cooling is a strategy to increase sugar content as it is a temperature dependent (endothermic) process. The fruit has more mass than the leaves and will cool slower. This temperature difference will cause cessation of sugar assimilation in leaves and increase translocation to fruits. Mj fruits just don't have the mass and water content to hold heat like tomatoes do. Or at least that is what I believe. I lent my laser thermometer to a friend and he broke it so I have no way of observing leaf tissue temps.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks Legally, all info is appreciated and welcome! Now as promised, the update to the girls, this is at 4 weeks flower. please let me know, o and out gunned guess what? came in the room today and one of the branches was just about snapped, lol, more like a bent cuz the plant is REALLY healthy, but i have took ur advice and started tying up!


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

these pics dont do it justice!!!! im gonna get some better ones in the light in the morning


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

Had to take some now


----------



## vapedup (Jul 27, 2011)

View attachment 1708788Forgot to attach them! lol, View attachment 1708789


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Jul 27, 2011)

just in time, same thing happened to me. my jack is almost dry, it looks awesome


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 28, 2011)

looking good for sure. A tiny bit of tip burn but hey, it happens. 

What week are they in? Mine really chunked up in the last three weeks.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks, yea the burnt tips came from my ppm being all out of whack, over 2000, I flushed. It is much better now, new leves have no burn on them. they are 4 weeks. In to flower


----------



## NEVER OUTGUNNED (Jul 28, 2011)

162Grams dry is what i harvested per plant at 8 weeks flowering/ 6 weeks veg. frostiest buds ive come across, i was surprised because jack is not relatively a big yielder.


----------



## vapedup (Jul 30, 2011)

162 ain't bad, id be happy with that! I just have the ONE Jack and one G13, I'm thinkin of making hash out. Of the G13, idk yet though, the Jack nugz are swelling like crazy!!! I've had to tie up most of it. Can't wait to show u!


----------



## legallyflying (Jul 31, 2011)

If you have bubble hash bags, pm me for semi-top secret hash
Making tip. Works so well I'm keeping that one to myself


----------



## vapedup (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm still here! Ill have more pics up tomorrow! They are looking NICE! Can't wait to share, I started a LST of both strains also, will post a pic of it as well


----------



## vapedup (Aug 4, 2011)

alright! as promised! here are the plants at 5 weeks! i also started an LST of both plants (1st time)


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 4, 2011)

Buds looking great! 

Cut your nute PPMs on your LST's. Your burning them. No burnt tips! I would say 600-800 at that size. 

Also remember, the hotter your room, the lower the ppm as when your temps increase, so will transpiration. Your plants will uptake water to stay cool...and with it, all the nutrients in the solution. 

Cheers


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 5, 2011)

vapedup said:


> alright! as promised! here are the plants at 5 weeks! i also started an LST of both plants (1st time)View attachment 1719583View attachment 1719584View attachment 1719585View attachment 1719586View attachment 1719587View attachment 1719588View attachment 1719589View attachment 1719590View attachment 1719591View attachment 1719592View attachment 1719593View attachment 1719594View attachment 1719595View attachment 1719596


Right on vapedup looking good


----------



## vapedup (Aug 5, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that advice! I will be lowering the ppm when lights come on!!! One quick question, I get the ppm around 1500, I come. Back its @ 1800, and. I never put any more nutes in it, how is that?? How. Does the ppm go up if u never add anything to the water????? This is the big one not. The lst


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well, how I understood it was that the plants are taking in nutes and expelling waste resulting in a rise in PPM. Not near as noticiable during veg unless plants are large and utilize a small rez.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 6, 2011)

Come on peeps! Don't just look and not comment! Any tips or advice would be appreciated! With y the ppm keeps going up, even though I don't add nutes, could it be waste like pazuzu said?? Thanks


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

Vape the ppm will rise when your water is used, this takes place because your ppm are to high,
There is a sweet spot you will just have to back off a bit and you will find it. But for a grower
Like me I dont sweat the small stuff when mine goes up 200 over where my target ppm was thats
When I add water as add back and with dilution of water the ppms drop.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks. Hellraizer, but I am ALWAYS adding clean distilled water to the reservoir and adjusting the ppm. I was thinking, maybe since in the begining I had the ppm way to high, the plant has a. Lot of built up nutes in her, so now with the clean water, she is flushing her self, hence the raised ppm?! Idk, just a thought! Thanks again


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 6, 2011)

vape if your flushing lol this is a normal thing due to un-used nuts being used, so when you put plain in and it run through
your medium it washes out the left overs and mixes with the water and blam the ppms go up. I flush 30 every day for 2 weeks
to get my return water to 100ppm/mater basic tap water ppm, this tells me there fully flush and ready to chop.


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 6, 2011)

Your ppm was likely too high to begin with. As hellraiser said. Evaporation (actually evapotranspiration of the plants) will cause the ppm to rise. If your topping off with tap water back to the original water volume in your Rez and it still raising... Then something is amiss. 

FYI. Topping off with tap and measuring your ppm is the only way to gauge what your plant is uptaking. I wouldn't advise flushing with straight plain water until harvest time. It's fairly stressful on the plants to rapidly change the concentration gradient between roots and substrate (or solution). 

Plants do not exude salts or "toxins" that you would be able to measure with your PPM meter.


----------



## WillyBagseed (Aug 6, 2011)

which Jack pheno do you have? Mine takes 9 weeks and a day or 2.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what pheno type she is, I had a clone gifted to me, and I'm not flushing the plant to get ready for harvest. I meant trying to flush the high ppm, and get it to normal. They'll b 6 weeks this week


----------



## WillyBagseed (Aug 7, 2011)

I have had 3 of the 4 phenos and settled on this one I have now. 9-10 weeks seems to be the average and 1 did take 72 days (almost 11 weeks). I have not had the hardcore indica pheno(for Jack) tho, I hear 8-9 weeks on it.

*As far as your ppm my Jack gets burnt tips over 1400ppm, I run about 1250 with same results but no burn. Mine goes up with water loss to plants, other than that no idea.


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 7, 2011)

1250 seems about right. 11 weeks! Holly shit, you have the patience of a saint. I had some super
Lemon haze a couple rounds ago. It was the dankest weed I ever grew, the absolute fire but it was a low yielded AND took 12 weeks. I don't care how dank you are, no 12 week strain will ever step foot in my room again


----------



## vapedup (Aug 7, 2011)

This jack seems. To be right in between, thin like a sativa, bud the nugs are DENSE already. I'm hopin for 9 weeks, but I could wait 11  can rush a fine thing! Ill put some root. Pics up wednesday. Say the ppm is @ 1800, I put in 2 clean gallons of water, bring it down 1500, in a day the ppm will b back up to 1800, the plants don't seem to mind the high ppm, the jack likes it, I just don't want to put to much water, and not enough nutes, thanks again


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 7, 2011)

its too high dude. Its high to the point that the plant probably has difficulty uptaking nutrients. I think if you added water to the point that its around 1300 you would see less of a daily jump in PPM. Flushing, and then adding 1800 ppm nutrients is kind of defeating the purpose. 

Just as a general rule, no plant needs 1800 PPM. You start getting nutrient antagonism problems when things start getting that concentrated. Trust me and hellraiser, higher than 1400-1500 is fairly abnormal and really, is just a waste of money.

Each cup of nutrients costs several dollars....


----------



## vapedup (Aug 7, 2011)

I know! Lol, but for some reason it keeps going up, I'm just gonna fill it again with water tonight, check ppm in morning, thanks


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmmm. Can you give me the details of your grow again? Substrate, number of plants, container size, Rez size and watering schedule. I'm willing to bet that your Rez is just too small given the size and number of plants. Too small of a Rez would result in wild ppm swings but often times, also ph swings. 

LF


----------



## vapedup (Aug 7, 2011)

Cool, I got it down to 1200 tonight, so we will see how it. Goes. I just have. The jack and g13 in one 6 gallon res, I feed when the water gets. Low, no set schedule


----------



## dIRTYdUBYA (Aug 7, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Cool, I got it down to 1200 tonight, so we will see how it. Goes. I just have. The jack and g13 in one 6 gallon res, I feed when the water gets. Low, no set schedule


keep it up looking good!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks dirty, come back Wednesday and ill have some new pics up, there looking. Nice!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

Awsome new pics coming soom il be there vape


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 8, 2011)

With a six gallon rez during late flower you would have to be topping it off every day as they gobble up the water?


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not an aero guy so I don't really know but two large plants would gobble up around 2 gallons of water a day depending on humidty and temps. 

So that is the issue, your REZ is way too small. They are sucking up 1/4 or more of the rez per day. 

My last run of 12 plants, 6 week veg... would drink down 20 gallons of water in two days.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 8, 2011)

Damn, 20 gl!!! Really guys, idk how big my rez is, that was just a wild guess! Lol! I put water in there everyday, the girls look bomb though! Almost off work can't wait to check the ppm


----------



## vapedup (Aug 8, 2011)

what up! just checked ppm, was @ 1340, didn't add nothing, still went up 150 ppm, not bad, added more fresh water. now i just couldnt help but take these for the peeps, who keep commeting on helping me along! all u other assholes who keep looking and not saying nothing, GET BACK BITCH!


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> what up! just checked ppm, was @ 1340, didn't add nothing, still went up 150 ppm, not bad, added more fresh water. now i just couldnt help but take these for the peeps, who keep commeting on helping me along! all u other assholes who keep looking and not saying nothing, GET BACK BITCH!View attachment 1726906View attachment 1726907View attachment 1726909


Plants look good and that is all what really matters but again, you should record your PPM AFTER you top off to the original water level. NOT BEFORE, AFTER.

Then you can see how much nutrients they are really absorbing and using.


----------



## MurshDawg (Aug 8, 2011)

how hot is your room running right above canopy height?


----------



## MurshDawg (Aug 8, 2011)

how is your reservoir temp?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 8, 2011)

The temp above is about 84 (I know high) the rez temp is about 80


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 8, 2011)

I use 15 gallons of water for 3 plants and 20 for 4 which gets me through 7 days with no major PH or PPM swings. When I think Hydro I just naturally think lots of water with true high pressure aeroponic being the exception.
Upgrade you rez and watch your PH and PPM problems wash away 

I really like the tough totes from Lowe's Hardware they are black, excellent for holding back light, with bright yellow tops you can't miss them. The yellow lids aren't totally light proof but if it's not directly under the light it's probally o.k. as I don't cover mine but the room it is in only has the light on when I'm in there.

Oh, larger amounts of water will hold its temp better also. 
Here is the formula for finding the number of gallons in a square or rectangular container.
Measure the interior length, width, and depth of a rectangular or square container.
Calculate the container's volume in cubic inches (Find the volume of each of the pieces by multiplying the height by the width and then multiplying the product by the length. This will tell you the cubic inches in the volume.)
Divide the total number of cubic inches by 231 to get the number of gallons in the container.

Good Luck...Looking good otherwise  I don't have to chase the PH which is sooooooooooooooooooooooo nice!


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 8, 2011)

You can always cool your Rez with a dehu water chiller. Check out my thread and you too can look at it and not comment. Lol

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/453857-cheap-effective-diy-water-chiller.html


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

looking nice


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> what up! just checked ppm, was @ 1340, didn't add nothing, still went up 150 ppm, not bad, added more fresh water. now i just couldnt help but take these for the peeps, who keep commeting on helping me along! all u other assholes who keep looking and not saying nothing, GET BACK BITCH!View attachment 1726906View attachment 1726907View attachment 1726909


thats a nice cola you got there woot


----------



## vapedup (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! They are looking pretty good, even though the high ppm, can't wait till its time! Think I'm gonna get a nice litte harvest! Gonna take a set of pics tomorrow night after I get off work, it will be 6 weeks flower


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey man, a little hint on taking pics in the grow room. If your camera has a custom white balance setting, choose that setting, take a picture of a something white in your room, and the camera will automatically take out the red tOnes. 

Cheers


----------



## vapedup (Aug 10, 2011)

What up peeps!!! as promised, here is a update of my girls at 6 weeks! the G-13 is the frosty one, i think im gonna flush it next 1 1/2 week,maybe, starting to look ripe! the pics aren't that good, sorry, in a rush, going to c Pretty lights!!!!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 17, 2011)

What up y'all! Been out of town, back now, so when I get off work tonight I'm gonna put up a pic update. I moved the LST into the flower room, looks good, can't wait for y'all to c how mch they have swelled up!


----------



## weednublet (Aug 17, 2011)

Stupid question, but isn't G13 also called Pineapple Express?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think so Weed, to diffrent strains, there might be a cross of the both,


----------



## legallyflying (Aug 17, 2011)

g13 labs sells PE. It is a "origin unkown" which means they jsut grabbed some shit and called it PE and people were like"yeah dude, this shit is the bomb".

Works best in cross joints... LMAO


----------



## weednublet (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd never heard of a cross joint til that movie. They sound impractical and silly.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 17, 2011)

LMAO!!!! of course they do weed, Alright guys, here is a pic update at 7 weeks. i moved the LST project into the flower room today also


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 18, 2011)

vapedup said:


> LMAO!!!! of course they do weed, Alright guys, here is a pic update at 7 weeks. i moved the LST project into the flower room today alsoView attachment 1740689View attachment 1740690View attachment 1740691View attachment 1740692View attachment 1740693View attachment 1740694View attachment 1740695View attachment 1740696View attachment 1740697View attachment 1740698View attachment 1740699View attachment 1740700View attachment 1740701View attachment 1740702View attachment 1740703


fing awsome vape keep it up!!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks HR! I'm trying man! Ii finally got. The ppm to stay around 1250, and the plants are liking it, the G13, (small plant) I think might be ready in a week, maybe 2, but its looking real good! Diffrent. Smell! Unique smell. I've seen some clear trich heads, but I'm waiting for amber


----------



## vapedup (Aug 19, 2011)

I think when the harvest comes, I'm gonna stop posting pics, and only send them to u HR, since ur the main one helping me out with advive and comments! I went today and got a new bucket so I can get ready to flush the G13 with a sugar mix for 3 days, then pure water for 4 days then chop, now I'm just debating on doing it this weekend, Sunday, or maybe wait til the 8th week on wednesday, gonna check trichs tonight! Big ups to HR, lol! Don't forget that mold pic! Lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 19, 2011)

vapedup said:


> I think when the harvest comes, I'm gonna stop posting pics, and only send them to u HR, since ur the main one helping me out with advive and comments! I went today and got a new bucket so I can get ready to flush the G13 with a sugar mix for 3 days, then pure water for 4 days then chop, now I'm just debating on doing it this weekend, Sunday, or maybe wait til the 8th week on wednesday, gonna check trichs tonight! Big ups to HR, lol! Don't forget that mold pic! Lol



I wont lol.........


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

i just took these, almost ready?? the G13???View attachment 1744515View attachment 1744516View attachment 1744517View attachment 1744518View attachment 1744519


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

lookin good bro. i got a jack herrer in flowering right now. =) adn have sum G-13 F2's on the way! =) soo im excited to see how urs turn out


----------



## vapedup (Aug 21, 2011)

Lol, cool man, so next weekend I'm gonna start the flush on the G13, that will b 8 1/2 weeks, house is dank as fuck lol!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 21, 2011)

legallyflying said:


> Well there is the answer to your stretching problem. Actually, it's high heat and a large temp differential between night and day. That is probably the bigger of the two issues


yep this is what Ive found to be true also keep RH and temp in check and temp swings between night and day and the stretch 
will be alot less


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

What up peeps! Had a. Quick question? I hear a lot of people. Talk about the EC. Really, how important is this? My meter checks the EC, but I'm not sure how translates. I think right now my plant is @ 2200 EC and. 1170 ppm, and UPDATE on plants, they will b. 8 weeks tomorrow and the G13 is getting a sugar flush for 3 days then pure water for 4, then chop, pics up tomorrow night


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

are you shure it EC2200 or 2.2EC?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

My meter reads it like that, 2200, that's y I'm confused, lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

2200 would be a EC of .700 and the 1120 one is a EC of .500 are you useing a blue lab pen?
these a reading takin in the ppm scale. the standard EC reads in 1.range to 2. or above


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

I have a: Hanna Hi-98129, its a combo meter, ph/ppm/ec, also, how do u raise or lower the EC ??


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

to lower it add less nutes or to raise it just add more nutes


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

Ok, cool, so right now I have a low EC? .700 u say? Which is good for me, I was thinking 2.2, I was wtf, lol! But I still need to know the proper way to read my meter


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

vape theres a seting to read different levels, #1 is EC #2 is .500 #3 is .700 those are the three way to read what your levels are, the
one I use is .500 once you pick the one you want then it will give you a reading


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol what HR?? I know what u mean, but I think this one only reads it this. Way, in the 4 digits,


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Lol what HR?? I know what u mean, but I think this one only reads it this. Way, in the 4 digits,


you will have to read up on it, but if its reading x4 digits then its reading in ppm scale dont go over 1500ppm then


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

Lol! I know! Ppm is 1200, ill read up on it, but really man, I'm thinking of flushing the big Jack as Well, came in today, and it was falling over on its self  so idk, I want to wait till next week to start the flush, but id hate for a. Branch to snap


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 23, 2011)

if there falling over then stakes are in order, if you want to start flushing then use strait water for 2 weeks for premo smoke.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 23, 2011)

Yea, I think I'm gonna start pure water tomorrow, it will b 8 weeks, so around 9 1/2 10 weeks chop, question, how do u rep someone? Stakes? I don't think I could, no room in closet, all I can c. Is the front!


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 24, 2011)

lookin real good vaped! got me excited for my jack, just hope i have enough time for it to fully mature. how would u describe the smell on the one?


----------



## farmer2424 (Aug 24, 2011)

and u rep by hittin the star thing under thier avatar next to where it says "journal this post"


----------



## vapedup (Aug 24, 2011)

Aww! Thanks farmer! I thought that was to report someone! Lmao! The Jack smells like a lemon citrus smell almost! VERY good smell though! Gonna post pics tonight once I get home


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Yea, I think I'm gonna start pure water tomorrow, it will b 8 weeks, so around 9 1/2 10 weeks chop, question, how do u rep someone? Stakes? I don't think I could, no room in closet, all I can c. Is the front!


lol ive been there just will do more damage to mess with shit! theres a star looking thing next to the journal this post tab


----------



## vapedup (Aug 24, 2011)

alright, here is the pic update, 8 weeks, im flushing Gina(G13) chopping next week, jack 2, long night, sorry for short post


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 24, 2011)

yah very nice vape there going to be lunkers soon!!


----------



## blackkedout (Aug 25, 2011)

hey man just checked into your thread, i love it! i recently am throwing 9 girls into flowering. using a 1k hps and a hydroponics set up. ill put up some pictures sometime. but yours are looking awesome!! keep up the good work


----------



## vapedup (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks blackked out! What are ur strains ur flowering?


----------



## drekoushranada (Aug 25, 2011)

Well I love what you got going on bro.


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 25, 2011)

Damn vape thats wuzup bro. Nice colas you got there. Shit looks Dank as hell!! Keep up the good work.

MEGA


----------



## vapedup (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! Can't wait for y'all to c harvest pics!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 25, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Thanks guys! Can't wait for y'all to c harvest pics!


I look forward to that harvested nug porn as well!!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

Wanted to ask u guys a question. After looking @ my pics do u think I can get 7 oz out of the 2? I've been reading some threads where some say .5gram per watt is a good grow, I'm runnng a 400w. Does it look like 7?


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 26, 2011)

From what I see in the pics you've got some nice colas on those ladies. I believe you will be able to achieve this and more maybe not from this run but at least 6 - 7 oz's from this run. Where did you get your G-13? Im sorry if you said it here already I was looking for it and must not have seen it. I have seen great yields from G-13. Jack looks great BTW.

MEGA


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks. MEGA, got the G13 from a medical patient, the jack as well. Yea, I would have did a better job on the G13, but I let the Jack get to big and it overshadowed the G. But boy is she frosty!! I was looking. This morning, looks like there. Was heavey snow last night  and she has the best smell ever! Sweet but pungent, like sweet tarts! What's. Ur perferd way of drying and curing??


----------



## SWUSAZ (Aug 26, 2011)

Vapedup one sweet grow you have I hope I will acheive such soon. Will definitely be getting some Jack and G13 beans in the future. Holy shit you will be in heaven in say 4 weeks. Congratulations on the ladies.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks SWUSAZ, u will be homie, just jump into it! That's the best way to learn! I think everyone should grow Jack and G13 once, u will b amazed! I felt guilty for not taking another clone fome them, o well, gotta move on to diffrent girls!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Aug 26, 2011)

Hell I am just trying to get the ladies vegged enough I like lots of tops and I will FIM for months on each one so I can have more problems than I can handle. Really wish to keep finishing heights below 5 feet so I have adequate light coverage. I guess I just want to walk among the ladies. I think most grows I have seen here as of late are going with smaller numbers but larger girls which means the need for a lot of light power from what I have read. Since I am only running 550 is watts 400 and 240 BS LED I am afraid that this would not be enough for the taller girls. Trying to stay away from SCROG this time but it may be forced upon me to do so time will tell. Thanks for the reassurance and what a great grow you have.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 26, 2011)

U should think of LsT, plants can finish at under 2ft if u do it right, with as many colas as. U want really


----------



## blackkedout (Aug 27, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Thanks blackked out! What are ur strains ur flowering?


 sorry i took so long been busy, Um actually its gonna be fun. my first plants are gonna be Jack diesel its a jack H X nyc D


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

wow! i like the sound of that!!! just make sure u document that shit!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

here are a few pics of the LSt im working on, same strains, Jack, and G13, they are 10 days into flower or so, not getting good light yet, cause there in the lower corner of the flower room, so the Jack is stretching a little, but the G13 loves it man! i think she grows better in LST, not as bushy looking, get better pics up soon, did this in the darkView attachment 1756039View attachment 1756040View attachment 1756041View attachment 1756042View attachment 1756043View attachment 1756044View attachment 1756045View attachment 1756046View attachment 1756047


----------



## Brimi (Aug 27, 2011)

Bud is looking great. I see you have one of the phenos that need a lot of tying up. I have a version that make harder stems so i don't have to tie that one up


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks, what is ur opinion on the girl? how many more weeks? this is really my first grow, and i got these as clones from a medical patient, so im not sure on the flower time, im just watching the triches, all info is appreciated. and is that UR homepage in ur link??


----------



## Brimi (Aug 27, 2011)

It definitely looks healthy. It will take anywhere from 60 - 120 days to finish of a Jack Herer, so you need a lot of weeks still. Just watch the trichomes. You need them to stop glittering like diamonds - when trichomes mature they'll turn milky white and you'll notice the "glittering" disappears.

Yes - it's my website.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

cool, well thanks for all ur input, and ive noticed that the sparkle is leaving, but there still seem to be quite a bit of white pistils, now there are a lot of brown, and some of the even darker finished pistils. do the white pistils not mean much? have u harvested with white pistils b4? thanks again +REP


----------



## Brimi (Aug 27, 2011)

vapedup said:


> cool, well thanks for all ur input, and ive noticed that the sparkle is leaving, but there still seem to be quite a bit of white pistils, now there are a lot of brown, and some of the even darker finished pistils. do the white pistils not mean much? have u harvested with white pistils b4? thanks again +REP


Only use the pistils to determine if you are getting anywhere. As long as all pistils are white you have a long way to go still, but don't use that to determine ripeness - won't work.
Remember that the very sativa ones will continue to grow new flowers/pistils until the day you harvest.


----------



## SWUSAZ (Aug 27, 2011)

Time is on your side they will be super nice when all said and done. Congratulations they smell beautiful new wish for Santa.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

i c, thanks man, i looked again, and still a little sparkle,


----------



## uwantsumdis (Aug 27, 2011)

<------ thinks o how borat says nice. i lika you. i lika weed itsa NIICE


----------



## vapedup (Aug 27, 2011)

uwantsumdis said:


> <------ thinks o how borat says nice. i lika you. i lika weed itsa NIICE


 Lol, thanks man!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 27, 2011)

sup vape hows shit treating you?


----------



## blackkedout (Aug 28, 2011)

hey man ive never posted pictures, these are mine . 9 of them entering flower.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Aug 28, 2011)

blackkedout said:


> hey man ive never posted pictures, these are mine . 9 of them entering flower.


pic? I dont see them


----------



## blackkedout (Aug 28, 2011)

there isnt a picture right below it?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

Blackk u can go to the front of the fourm page and and start a new thread, but since ur in here, they look good, nice scrog, what's the strain?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> sup vape hows shit treating you?


HR! My ninja! Everything is going good homie! Going to a dope as music fest today! My b day tomorrow, so we gonna bring it in right  on the plant note: Gina(G13) is looking great! I swear its been snowing all weekend!!  I'm gonna change her water out to just pure water tonight, and then tomorrow night, move her in to 48hours dark, then chop, sound like a plan?? And what do u think of the LST I got going on?? Its such a. Nice green color


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

took these this morning, so i will share them, no Gina in there thoughView attachment 1757664View attachment 1757665View attachment 1757666View attachment 1757667View attachment 1757668View attachment 1757669


----------



## Brimi (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Vape - sorry if i missed something - pretty well hungover today. Is those photos the Jack Herer pheno? - if so it's an attractive pheno.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

what up Brimi, yep, thats the same Jack we were talking about. i love the way this plant grows, wish i could have pulled a round 3 with her, but i have to out of town in a few, hate not to have another clone for the future


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

there fat ass buds them lad sikk as mate excellent im subbed shud of put a link up sooner stick a copy on my ultimate bud thread they fit perfectly on there..


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

thanks Kev. speaking of subbed, how do u subb to threads, so i can follow some of u guys


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 28, 2011)

u already are all you have to do is click my rollitup and ull see the thread that u have commented on ill hit u with rep when i can mate...deserved


----------



## Brimi (Aug 28, 2011)

vapedup said:


> what up Brimi, yep, thats the same Jack we were talking about. i love the way this plant grows, wish i could have pulled a round 3 with her, but i have to out of town in a few, hate not to have another clone for the future


Yes a shame you didn't take a clone of that clone before flowering. It could be regenerated, but it will take a while and is not the best option we have.
Those nice phenos a prescious and need to stick with them. I'll never forgive myself for not keeping the pheno from my avatar. As you can probably see it grew pretty big colas.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

i know, but i do have a back up plan now that i think, i gave a friend a clone of it, now its time for him to repay the favor!!!  and its still in vegg, gonna b calling him today, i cant wait to smoke this Jack, it smells so good! i could see why u like to grow only this! bomb plant


----------



## Brimi (Aug 28, 2011)

It's really great genes - no doubt about that. I have only rarely tried bud as potent - and never at my friend's where they like to grow faster bloomers - just not nearly as potent. And even though i only grow these i have diversity from the various phenos. I even saved a F1 male to make F2 seeds - and from those seeds you'll have a huge variety in phenotypes. That's how Cindarella99 was found (along with other commercial popular top notch strains).


----------



## vapedup (Aug 28, 2011)

cool, id like to get some of those F2 seeds, anything related to Jack Herer has to b some nice, a guy on here crossed the Jack with something cleaner, and now he calls it Jack's Cleaner! lol he claims its better than the Jack Herer, would like to grow it and c. and i just got off the phone with my mate, were gonna mother this one!


----------



## Brimi (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds great. I doubt the guy who made Jack better making Jack's Cleaner but i guess it's a matter of preferance. Also - just because it's fun to make your own strains/hybrid. I have some Jack Durban seeds (guess what that's made from ;O) ) But definitely not as good as original F1 phenos.
Nice job with your body - pheno is saved ;O)


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sick ass colas Vaped!!! I love this one! I hope your able to get a cut back from your buddy. This is definitely a keeper bro.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 29, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Sick ass colas Vaped!!! I love this one! I hope your able to get a cut back from your buddy. This is definitely a keeper bro.


 What up! MEGA!! Yea, I'm starting to think she is a keeper as well,and I liked what I saw onBrimi's page. this was my first real grow, and I was just thinking, grow some of this, some of that! But they say, don't fix it if it ain't broke!  I have still yet to smoke ANY Jack Herer! So I'm excited to c what mine holds up like!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

if it looks like the cola then it will be a sikk smoke mate..


----------



## Brimi (Aug 29, 2011)

vapedup said:


> What up! MEGA!! Yea, I'm starting to think she is a keeper as well,and I liked what I saw onBrimi's page. this was my first real grow, and I was just thinking, grow some of this, some of that! But they say, don't fix it if it ain't broke!  I have still yet to smoke ANY Jack Herer! So I'm excited to c what mine holds up like!


Uh - didn't know you didn't try Jack before. If it's' really an F1 Jack Herer you got. And if you are used to smoking decent bud this will be king. My friend's always think their bud is potent until they try mine (not that i haven't offered them clones - they just don't want to wait those last weeks). Looking forward to hearing your buzz-report. I'm sure you'll be HAPPY. Be sure to have all milky trichomes before harvesting and you'll have KILLER bud for sure. Also if you can do it, give them at least a week in a glass jar - it will greatly improve both taste, smokability and potency. (guess this goes for all bud...)


----------



## vapedup (Aug 29, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> if it looks like the cola then it will be a sikk smoke mate..


Ill take ur word Kev! Since u might know a little bit of what ur talking about


----------



## vapedup (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes mate, sad but true, I haven't smoked any, atleast not what I would consider "Jack Herer" so when u grow it, u knows what's in it, clean meds, not dirty chem taste, damp bud, hate that shit, I'm pretty sure this is a legit strain, I got it from a medical patient who was in a wheelchair, the G13 as well. But he says he has yet to grow any like mine,


----------



## Brimi (Aug 29, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Yes mate, sad but true, I haven't smoked any, atleast not what I would consider "Jack Herer" so when u grow it, u knows what's in it, clean meds, not dirty chem taste, damp bud, hate that shit, I'm pretty sure this is a legit strain, I got it from a medical patient who was in a wheelchair, the G13 as well. But he says he has yet to grow any like mine,


 Hehe - sounds great. Yes if he is not used to growing the same genes to the full potential as the bud you have - i'm pretty sure your's will be more potent. The happier the plant the more THC ;O)


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

people say that for sum reason and dont know why this is my only second indoor grow lol only started growing in march -april this year everything i know is off riu and doin things myself ..thanks though..


vapedup said:


> Ill take ur word Kev! Since u might know a little bit of what ur talking about


----------



## vapedup (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess its not what u know, but how u say it!  today my b day! We partied so hard last night, still have been asleep, long day @ work today! I'm gonna be moving the G13 in to darness for 48hrs then chop, starting today, so Wednesday, should have some harvest pics!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

nice mate cant wait to see the pics...


----------



## vapedup (Aug 30, 2011)

What's up guys! Just wanted to give u all an update, I will be. Cutting the G13 (Gina) down tomorrow evening, , I moved her into a dark closet yesterday, can't wait. And I think I'm going to let the Jack go. 2more weeks, but ill have pics of both tomorrow evening, peace


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 30, 2011)

alright mate finally sorted my signature out new update take a look and leave comment let me know what u think..hit ya with rep..peace bro..


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 30, 2011)

just wondering when did you start the g13?Im a fan of that strain personaly.Looks pretty dam good BTW.


----------



## vapedup (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Disle, I started. It 9 weeks ago, I think G13 is one of the better plants for indoor growing! Small, and dank as fuck! Can't. Wait. To vape some of it! Comeback tomorrow. And check out the harvest pics! And this is a G13, that didn't get much light, can't wait to c what the next one does!


----------



## Brimi (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Vaped - looking forward to seing the end product of that G13 too. What kind of vaporizer do you use?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 30, 2011)

What up Brimi, I use. The "Da Buddha" vaporizer! Its top 3 period in my opinion. I have it hooked up to a nice glass bong, no water of course, smooth smoke that gets u lifted!


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 30, 2011)

its looking nice and healthy good job!
someone said it looks a little stretched i am not so sure if that is the case or not. stretched due to lack of light that is

it might be the strain, jack herer is known to get pretty big, i have a mango haze pheno of angel heart now that is huge it looks a little stretched but its just the genetics i think thats the same for you.. although just to check how far is your light from the plants ? 

those bigger branches that are shooting up into the wild away from the main focus of the light, i would personally tidy that all up bend them over horizontally now while they are still nice and pliable and create a nice canopy under the light where the colas can all get nice even light


----------



## vapedup (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks Skunk, the light is really close, as close without touching. The. Colas. I could tie it up a lot better than what it is, problem is, I grew it to big, and. Now I can't move in there. Without nocking buds. Around. So I've decided to just let them hang there! Lol! I'm happy with her.


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

hows the grow today vadeup...always good news when u lost in a jungle lol..


----------



## Brimi (Aug 31, 2011)

vapedup said:


> What up Brimi, I use. The "Da Buddha" vaporizer! Its top 3 period in my opinion. I have it hooked up to a nice glass bong, no water of course, smooth smoke that gets u lifted!


Oh - that sounds nice. I use a Volcano with a whip instead of the bags - no extra equipment attached to is. Why do you use the bong also? - so cool down vape even more? - just never had a problem using the Volcano as it is. (and once each month or so i collect honey oil from the aquarium tube i use ;O)

Jack Herer will stretch a lot depending on the pheno you have. Two of my phenos will stretch to about 4-5 time their size after putting them into flower - no matter how much light they're given. (might be because i kept the most sativa looking phenos - just like that sativa high - especially on a vaporizer making it very clean).


----------



## vapedup (Aug 31, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows the grow today vadeup...always good news when u lost in a jungle lol..


What up Kev, all is. Good, and yea, a jungle is not a bad problem to have! Lol! I went ahead and did tie up a few branches though, girl is. Getting pretty heavey. I can't. Wait to post the harvest pic tonight! Not that much bud on her, but we. Will c! Some frosty bud though!


----------



## vapedup (Aug 31, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Oh - that sounds nice. I use a Volcano with a whip instead of the bags - no extra equipment attached to is. Why do you use the bong also? - so cool down vape even more? - just never had a problem using the Volcano as it is. (and once each month or so i collect honey oil from the aquarium tube i use ;O)
> 
> Jack Herer will stretch a lot depending on the pheno you have. Two of my phenos will stretch to about 4-5 time their size after putting them into flower - no matter how much light they're given. (might be because i kept the most sativa looking phenos - just like that sativa high - especially on a vaporizer making it very clean).


 I love that wand hash! Puts u under! I put the whip in the. Bong to yes cool it some, but. More so to fill the. Bong up and take big vape rips! Only. Way to go man! Mune dosent have a fan, its. Reverse air pull, some shit like. That!  but I love that thing man! Bout to buy a. New one! I want the black one! Lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

nice ill be here as always watchin lol...


----------



## vapedup (Aug 31, 2011)

Gonna be late in ur area! But it will give u something in the. Morning if. U are. Asleep!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 31, 2011)

ill be around till late or in the morn lol..


----------



## skunkd0c (Aug 31, 2011)

when i made my first post .. i had not seen your most recent pics just the first ones when you started .. those current buds shots look lovely, bet you cant wait to smoke that 

i got a similar situation, mine got a fair bit bigger than i had planned, i had to tie them up so much to keep it at 5ft or it would be closer to 7ft untied
its almost 4 weeks into flower now and its just stopped stretching


----------



## vapedup (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks. Skunk! Yea, I had a. Sativa. And a indica in the same. Container. At first, didn't work, cuz the Indica stayed. Short as hell, while the. Sativa just kept on growing! And I most def. Can't wait! That jack smells divine! Come back tonight, have. Harvest of G13 up, just waiting on my damn gf


----------



## Brimi (Aug 31, 2011)

NEVER OUTGUNNED said:


> View attachment 1703998
> 
> i just harvested jack a coupe of days ago, this is the day prior to harvest.


That plant looks so far from any of my Jack Phenos and i have run through two packets. Did you buy that from Sensi Seeds?


----------



## Brimi (Aug 31, 2011)

vapedup said:


> I love that wand hash! Puts u under! I put the whip in the. Bong to yes cool it some, but. More so to fill the. Bong up and take big vape rips! Only. Way to go man! Mune dosent have a fan, its. Reverse air pull, some shit like. That!  but I love that thing man! Bout to buy a. New one! I want the black one! Lol


Will be looking forward to making some hash. Next project though Will be making BHO.
And i need skillet to vape it from ;0))


----------



## Bongilishes (Aug 31, 2011)

looking decent but looks like they decided they wernt close enough to the light during veg


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

still no pics vadeup//...


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

my bad! long ass night, trimming is a bitch! lol, here it is, i will put more up after work, just wanted yall to c something


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

ill forgive ya this time but dont let it happen again hahaha there looking sweet mate how much u thinking is there did you take any weight..and mine are 2 weeks today but they look like four lol..new updates be on later so hit my sig ill pm ya..very nice though mate..excellent buds..


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't take. A wet. Weight, I was just so glad to b done trimming! Lol! If. I get 1.5 oz from it, id. B happy, it was a. Small plant, that didn't get enough light, the Jack over shadowed it. Bad,


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

oh well them jack looks special mate


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks mate! And I know!! But as I was trimming the smaller G13, I m gonna. Need help with that Jack, me and my Gf b there for hours. Can't. Wait to get that Jack down though, so I can focus the light on the LST project


----------



## Brimi (Sep 1, 2011)

Those buds are looking tasty. Nice and big fat bud. I love trimming the good stuff. In the fall i have a couple of outdoor plants that don't get to ripen totally - only like 1 in 5 summers or so. That crap is hard to trim, since it's only leaf - even where the bud is. That really hurts to trim, but... still well worth it - just not as fun as picking ripe fruit ;O)


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea, the. Main cola on this one. Was really a lot bigger than it looked, so a big + a lot of little popcorn bud, there. Is a small try that's not in the pics that has. A little more on it! That's what ill give my smoke report on, all the "nice" bds are going away till atleast halloween


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

The quality of these pics are poor. I will take better ones after. Work


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 1, 2011)

hit my sig vade mate ull like the update 2 weeks today plus seeds you cant get at attitude..


----------



## Brimi (Sep 1, 2011)

Here's a couple of Jack Herer shots. Way different phenos. One harvested early was an accident.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice Brimi! Long ass colas!! I've noticed that the Jack dosent make much resin on the leaves, its all on the buds!! Big plus! Do u have any Jack going @ the momet?


----------



## Brimi (Sep 1, 2011)

That's true - only a couple of phenos have much resin on the leaves. This photo is from a month or so ago. Lot of them still in there ;O)


----------



## vapedup (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice man! Looks good in there! Glad u confirmd the. Not much resin on leaves, I was waiting for them to start to develop, thinking this means. The plant is. Getting close. To being ripe,


----------



## vapedup (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm still here!! Just been a. Crazy ass. Weekend, I will have. Update of Jack and finish weight of G13 on wednesday!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 6, 2011)

Got bad news, damn G13 that's in lst, heremied on me.  I moved it out, only saw one. Small sack that was. Open, moved. It to another room took all the sack off


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

wounded for ya pal...


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Its all good. Kev, its doing better in the back room, haven't seen any more sacks forming, gonna give it a chance, but still keep it in the. Back by its self, gonna update the Jack and dry weight of G13 after work


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 7, 2011)

nice mate theres a new update on mi thread pal take a look last p[age mate


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Alright! here it is!! dry weight of G13 was 36g's, not bad, got little light, and here is the Jack Herer (Jackie) at 10 weeks today. she is looking great!! gonna cut next Wednesday, cuz im going out of town, be 11 weeks for her! so what do u think!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

i reposted the ones that were flippedView attachment 1775312View attachment 1775315


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 7, 2011)

The fruits of our labor never smelled so good. I can't wait until the next grow awesome.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks SWUSAZ! the pics of the plant in early flower are the G13 and another Jack, the G13, in the pics by itself) was the one that hermied on me


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 7, 2011)

vapedup said:


> i reposted the ones that were flippedView attachment 1775310View attachment 1775311View attachment 1775312View attachment 1775313View attachment 1775314View attachment 1775315


thats monster budage vape, you already take thos down?


----------



## vapedup (Sep 7, 2011)

Not yet HR, I will b for sure next week. Though


----------



## Dennisthedon (Sep 7, 2011)

Hello everyone that is using aeroponc..I have a question. I'd just purchased... General hydroponic system that comes with 5 sites.. The pump that comes with this system doesn't work well or put out much spray..??????


----------



## newbie1272 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi you guys Im new to aeroponics. I built a 30 spot system using 4" x 4" pvc fence posts. Got a 1600 gallon per hour pump, I see now its a little overkill lol. I ran one 3/4 inch pvc water supply line up the middle inbetween these 4 x 4 fence posts. I got 3 of the fence posts and 10 spots each. I ran 1/4 black water line off the main pvc 3/4 line, to each seperate spot with a # 2 micro gromet and a 360 micro sprinkler just inside the top of the post an inch or 2 away from each plant. I am hearing differences on the water timing and wondering a good starting point. I also made a aero clone bucket that I let run 24/7 with clones in it and 7-10 days I have nice roots comming off. I let them sit in the clone bucket for 2 weeks n 2 days... they looked over watered. I finally got the system done and put them in it 2 days ago. I am using foxfarm grow big and also have fox farm Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz & Cha Ching Soluble Granular Fertilizer for aero ponics. It is at 6.5 on the ph. So my babies are in for 2 days now, ppm is around 500-600, one 3 watt LED light and one HID Light going 24/7. I have central air so My temps are great at 72, water temp is fine, humidity is set around 45 on the central air. The babies have not really grown any it seems since I put them in 2 days ago, this is my first grow, Im using a water timing of 1 minute on, 5 minutes off. are the roots water logged ? should I do 1 minute on, 30 minutes off or what? Any suggestions ? Im growing big bud, white widow, and G13

Thankyou for any tips!!! 



vapedup said:


> Thanks, yea the burnt tips came from my ppm being all out of whack, over 2000, I flushed. It is much better now, new leves have no burn on them. they are 4 weeks. In to flower


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 8, 2011)

First drop the PH to 5.5 -5.8 and time setting will dictate what each strain requires with your suggested 1/5 being a bit quick I would thing a 1/15 may be closer as the roots will always be immersed after they grow an inch or two out the bottom of the net pots correct?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Not yet HR, I will b for sure next week. Though


Yah cause that looks real done lol


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 8, 2011)

buddage i like it vape excellent colas mate


----------



## vapedup (Sep 8, 2011)

Lol, yea, there about done! Still a lot of clear trichs though, want most cloudy, I stopped feeding her last week though, just sugar. And water now, change that to pure water on Saturday, then chop wednesday


----------



## Brimi (Sep 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Lol, yea, there about done! Still a lot of clear trichs though, want most cloudy, I stopped feeding her last week though, just sugar. And water now, change that to pure water on Saturday, then chop wednesday


 Sounds like you got it right buddy. Most people will harvest too early, when the plant starts looking like that.... hold it!.... hoold it!.... hooooold it! ... GO!!! ;O)
You'll be vaping some serious bud soon (you probably already are) but those Jacks won't dissapoint.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 8, 2011)

I have some good, but I don't think it will b anything like this Jack! Smells so good! Lol! Citrus! Gonna taste so good! She is looking mighy ripe though!


----------



## Brimi (Sep 8, 2011)

Sounds awsome. Are you going to cure it for some time in glass jars? Yeah - lots of different smells in those Jack Herer. I get anything from overripe fruit, Citrus, Grape - one pheno even smells like bubblegum - hubba bubba if you remember those ;O)


----------



## vapedup (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea, I'm gonna Jar for sure, ill dry, from 5-7 days then jar and burp for. Another. 2 weeks or so, just depending on how much water she holds


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 8, 2011)

What's goin on vaped up? Man the grows lookn good. I'm late as hell but jus in time  looks to be some dank ass bud. Very good work. +rep


----------



## newbie1272 (Sep 8, 2011)

There 5-7 inches out of the bottom of the net pots already. Using the fox farm Open Sesame ph is at 6.5 cant change that with this stuff. What is a good lower ph nut ?? Ill try the 1 minute on 15 minutes off... thanks!!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks. Nature! Can't wait to share the smoke report on here! The G13 that's curing is starting to smell sweet as. Hell! Can't wait!


----------



## Brimi (Sep 8, 2011)

newbie1272 said:


> There 5-7 inches out of the bottom of the net pots already. Using the fox farm Open Sesame ph is at 6.5 cant change that with this stuff. What is a good lower ph nut ?? Ill try the 1 minute on 15 minutes off... thanks!!


I use battery acid to make almost free ph-down. Wrote an article here: Easy ph-down

Vaped!!! - can't wait to here your opinion on the vape from both G13 and Jack when we come that far ;O)


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Lol, yea, there about done! Still a lot of clear trichs though, want most cloudy, I stopped feeding her last week though, just sugar. And water now, change that to pure water on Saturday, then chop wednesday


sweet should be banging for yah vape!!


----------



## DUBROOTS (Sep 8, 2011)

I DIDNT LIKE THE FEEL OF TIEING MY JACK DOWN BECAUSE OF THE WAY I HAVE TO ACESS MY RES. SO I THOUGHT HO HO HO ITS MERRY CHRISTMAS! SHE IS GROWING LIKE CRAZY! GOT THE CLONE FROME VAPEDUP  GONNA KEEP A JOURNAL GOING. BY THE WAY ITS A L.P.A. SYSTEM


----------



## vapedup (Sep 9, 2011)

That thing. Looks crazy as hell Dub! Growing from every where! Can't wait to c it in full flower!! Gonna b amazing!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 9, 2011)

very nice dubroots..new updates on last page of thread enjoy...


----------



## Brimi (Sep 9, 2011)

Very nice and healthy plant. And since its a clone from Vaped we know what to expect from your baby ;O)
Weekend is here!!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

First, you've done a lovely job at growing those out. Respect.

I do, however, have something a bit more to add than "good job."

I noticed the foxtailing structure of your upper buds. I saw something very similar in the Diablo OG Kush grow I finished recently. I have to say, although that foxtailing structure is visually interesting, I've come to realize that it's indicative of stressed growth and doesn't turn out to be the best bud. That look lacks jar appeal also and won't be welcomed by shops if you plan on trying to vend any.

That foxtailing structure is caused by heat plain and simple. I've been using an aggressive LST technique using string ties for my past several grows in an effort to keep my canopy low, and it worked pretty well, but my very top buds were still getting a bit more heat stress than I would like. So I finally built and installed my scrog screen to really lay those bitches down. It looks like you have a good handle on the basics of making ganja grow, so advanced training techniques should be your next chapter. The more space your canopy has from your hid's the better.

As for an active aeroponics system like yours, I don't think your level of growth and vigor are too different from my aero/dwc hybrid tub, so I though it appropriate to share this insight that dawned on me recently. Roots being fed by active sprayers, like in your system and mine, do better with lower ppms (say versus a straight DWC soak or flood/drain). The spray system of delivery is so energetic, that less nute is better. I say this because the best bud I've ever grown was run on lower ppms than my last two grows, which produced good weed, but not as good as my lower ppm grow. The plants were a bit smaller, but the nug quality was superior in every way to the larger plants I exploded by pumping with very high nute levels.

Something to chew on. For my next, I'll be scrogging with my screen and running a milder nute strength throughout. Less is more with aero sprayers. Less is more.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> First, you've done a lovely job at growing those out. Respect.
> 
> I do, however, have something a bit more to add than "good job."
> 
> ...


Thanks! Like plus. Rep!! Yea Lord, I HATE that "foxtailing" I know its due. To heat stress, just started about a. Week and. A half ago, they were tight till then, I really do appreciate all ur advice and input! My next grow will be much better! (Least I hope) yea, I agree, I'm gonna. Go LOWnext round, except. In week 4-5, hit them hard. Then!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 9, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Thanks! Like plus. Rep!! Yea Lord, I HATE that "foxtailing" I know its due. To heat stress, just started about a. Week and. A half ago, they were tight till then, I really do appreciate all ur advice and input! My next grow will be much better! (Least I hope) yea, I agree, I'm gonna. Go LOWnext round, except. In week 4-5, hit them hard. Then!


Right on, Pilgrim.


----------



## boodadood (Sep 10, 2011)

awesome gro man...whats the final weight?


----------



## lordjin (Sep 10, 2011)

DUBROOTS said:


> I DIDNT LIKE THE FEEL OF TIEING MY JACK DOWN BECAUSE OF THE WAY I HAVE TO ACESS MY RES. SO I THOUGHT HO HO HO ITS MERRY CHRISTMAS! SHE IS GROWING LIKE CRAZY! GOT THE CLONE FROME VAPEDUP  GONNA KEEP A JOURNAL GOING. BY THE WAY ITS A L.P.A. SYSTEM


Training with Christmas tree ornaments? That's pretty clever not to mention funny. My plants would easily lift those, though. I have to use 3lb. barbell weights. Lol.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 10, 2011)

No dry weight yet, nit chopping till wednesday


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

cum on wednesday want to see them buds hahaha


----------



## vapedup (Sep 11, 2011)

Haha! I know right Kev! Me. More than u! I went yesterday and bought the BIGGEST glass jars ever! These things are massive! The smoke on the G13, only. Been in jar. A week, its good, real head high, think I could have let it go another week, but the smell and tatse are coming along perfect!, ill say that cola will make. A. Nice christmas present!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 11, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-1269.html

then get wrapping it for me then lol...


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Sep 13, 2011)

Can't wait to see the chop report bro! Looks fantastic.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 13, 2011)

Well u won't have to wait long!  and I smoked some of that G13 this morning, total head high, make u feel "high"  think I could of let it go another week or. Two, but. The smell is sooooooo sweet, candy like! About another 2 months, b primo!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 13, 2011)

nice vade mate...


----------



## vapedup (Sep 14, 2011)

Well! Today is the. BIG day!  gonna be chopping down this Jack! It looks so ready! Excited. To say the. Least! So stay tuned, soon as I'm done, will post pics, shouldn't take to long, not many leaves on the plant! I smoked a little more. Of. That G13, man! Gonna b. Some dank! Straight medicine! No sign of any nutes, or harshness.Was taking bong rips(not off the vape) and the smoke was soooooo smooth! U could hold it in! But as soon as u exhale! It hits u!!! Then its a pretty trippy high! Lights are all bright! Squared vision, can't wait till its fully cured! Stay tuned for the pics!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

ill be here just loading my pics on now for the day..lokking foward to the buds..get em on..


----------



## vapedup (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm gonna throw them up on ur bud collection thread as well!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

nice just put em straite on doggies thread and ill move em over so theres two copys mate..nice one ..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 14, 2011)

new updates are on now....


----------



## vapedup (Sep 14, 2011)

alright!~!! here it is!!! took 4 of us 3 hours to trim this, and remember, this is ONE plant! enjoy!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

excellent pic update vade theres some decent fat buds there mate..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 15, 2011)

Dam bro you killed that one rep asap bro


----------



## vapedup (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! This was an amazing plant! But I don't think ill grow like that till outdoor, lol, she consumed the whole closet! I hope to get 6oz. Dry from her


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 15, 2011)

u should defo get 6b dry be surprised if you didnt vade


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 15, 2011)

As suspected a home run. Super sticky fingers to you.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 15, 2011)

Yea, I hope, just being modest  man that finger hash is BOMB! It bubbles all nice!! Smoke a bowl out the bong, lasted foreve! This plant has some FAt caylex for a indoor


----------



## farmer2424 (Sep 16, 2011)

well done vaped, not a bad harvest hahaha. + rep my man


----------



## vapedup (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot Farmer!! Now time to see ur Jack!!  on my way now!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

I like you. You remind me of... me.







I realize that's a girl's arm, but the cola looks thicker than a human arm. Adorable ballast btw.







It looks like you have me beat on sheer mass, but I do give myself credit for even approaching a bigger-budding strain with the notoriously low-yielding OG pheno. (note my foxy tip. I'm sure we'll both have less next time).

Note: I haven't spent a dime at the highway robbery dispensaries in almost four months (in fact they've given me money) and am still going strong (high every day) on my harvest. I hope you enjoy similar happiness.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 17, 2011)

yah why give them money when they can pay you and your still geting high


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah why give them money when they can pay you and your still geting high


You said it, brother. Isn't that why we all go through 'the hassle' of growing?


----------



## vapedup (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea Jin, they look very, very similar, u said that is OG Kush? How much did that yeild? Looks like a lot!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 17, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Yea Jin, they look very, very similar, u said that is OG Kush? How much did that yeild? Looks like a lot!


I think it was just a shade under 15oz total? 

Yeah, it's Diablo OGK. OG's generally yield smaller, but I forced this one with a hi-nute / rapid feeding program.

I love seeing a good harvest like yours. Makes me feel a bit warm and fuzzy inside. Lol. Be sure to smoke report us up as things get on.

Peace and great grow. We should def be journal buddies and get our next grows going side by side.


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 17, 2011)

The cure? Meter's in canning jars? Did you go to Wally World and pick up one of those huge glass storage drums, joking but the ones I am referring too are at least 24" in diameter.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 18, 2011)

I got mad glass! Lol! Like 10 jars, and I have 2 of the ones u speak of! Huge. As hell!! Gonna put all the nice buds in one of those!! So its been about almost 4 days drying, thinking. About jarring the. Smaller buds tonight, will c, I don't have any growmeters yet, gonna. Get some soon though, just doing. It. By watching. It and smell. And feel. The G13 is coming along great this way! Smells like a bag of SweetTarts! No lie!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 18, 2011)

Great they have the Hygrometers at Wally World think they were $6. Right on I figured those huge ass jars would be required for the jumbo's. Exceptional job.
Thank you for sharing and have a nice couch.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 18, 2011)

Careful not to jar too soon! There is still residual chlorophyll drying. You don't want to jar too soon and have it sweat through your bud. 

And be sure to keep them in darkness.

I want some... Lol.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 18, 2011)

Yea, I'm not gonna jar them, was just thinking about it! Lol! Just play it by ear, I got them in the dark! Drying @ 75 with 47% humdity, give or take. U growing anything right now Jin? And this Jack should make for a nce Christmas present!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 19, 2011)

alright!!! just weighed and jarred my Jack~! 386grams is what the weight is!!!! i know, i know, its gonna lose more weight! but still~! i was happy with 6oz! were talkin at least 12  needless to say!~ im excited[/ATTACH]!!!!!!


----------



## lordjin (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, virtual high five, bro. Slap!

Damn, I just noticed your sweet array of jars. The latch lids, huh? Very classy.

edit:

those nugs are so disgustingly huge and dense that the jars look like they're filled with big green globs instead of bud. Freakish look. Nice job.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 19, 2011)

excellent mate..they look like cremation urns lol...excellent job vade\mate


vapedup said:


> alright!!! just weighed and jarred my Jack~! 386grams is what the weight is!!!! i know, i know, its gonna lose more weight! but still~! i was happy with 6oz! were talkin at least 12  needless to say!~ im excitedView attachment 1795468View attachment 1795469View attachment 1795470View attachment 1795471View attachment 1795472!!!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Yeah, virtual high five, bro. Slap!
> 
> Damn, I just noticed your sweet array of jars. The latch lids, huh? Very classy.
> 
> ...


Slap!!! Right back at u! Lol! Yea, I went ahead and got nice jars for nice bud


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> excellent mate..they look like cremation urns lol...excellent job vade\mate


+rep for sticking out my grow Kev! Thanks mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

no need thank me my update on my thread let me know what u think pal..


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 20, 2011)

ill hit you with rep when i can mate...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

looks like a sucsessful crop vape congrats


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

Y must I have to spread. My rep out! :lol! I got. U HR! Another. One who stuck out this WHOLE grow! Thanks homie!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 20, 2011)

Beautiful to the tenth


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Y must I have to spread. My rep out! :lol! I got. U HR! Another. One who stuck out this WHOLE grow! Thanks homie!


its all good cant wait for the next one vape


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks SWUSAZ! Wish we all could partake in some of this!


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> its all good cant wait for the next one vape


Already have two more in flower!  ill update soon


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Already have two more in flower!  ill update soon


sweet thought you might have done that lol


----------



## vapedup (Sep 20, 2011)

I know! But I need a. Damn TENT! Lol, I envy ur setup homie! Looks very pro!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks again im aiming at geting out of the tent soon they limit how tall you can go but i guess im just out going them


----------



## vapedup (Sep 21, 2011)

Wtf!!!! Just snapped the. Main cola on my G13!! 4weeks into flowering!! I'm so pissed! Did the shit trying. To put a cage over it. Damn damn, I know y'all haven't seen it in awhile, ill b back, ill get pics


----------



## vapedup (Sep 21, 2011)

HERE IS THE G13 I AM TALKING ABOUT, 4 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING. THE TALL COLA IS THE ONE THAT SNAPPEDHERE IS THE STALK I SPEAK OF THIS IS THE JACK HERERJACK HERERTOP OF G13


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 22, 2011)

back on the grow updates i like it ..looking good mate..shame about the snap mate..


----------



## hellraizer30 (Sep 22, 2011)

vapedup said:


> HERE IS THE G13 I AM TALKING ABOUT, 4 WEEKS INTO FLOWERING. THE TALL COLA IS THE ONE THAT SNAPPEDView attachment 1798920HERE IS THE STALK I SPEAK OF View attachment 1798922THIS IS THE JACK HERERView attachment 1798923JACK HERERView attachment 1798924TOP OF G13


sorry to hear thet vape its happened to me a million time


----------



## vapedup (Sep 22, 2011)

Yea, just sucks! Lol! Looking so good! I'm. Hoping she recovers! I don't think it was a clean snap, hard to tell, so many flowers on that stalk, only time will tell


----------



## lordjin (Sep 22, 2011)

It's those stretchy sativa characteristics. Just be glad your bitch ain't growin' past the light like mine did once. I lost three, count 'em, three underdeveloped colas on my Platinum OG due to snappage. I kicked myself even further when I saw how huge they would have enventually become had they lived. It's the stretchy sativa grow pattern I could do without... but I sure love smoking them.


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 22, 2011)

So true on the height restrictions It would be a hoot to have like a 20 foot ceiling area to grow in could you imagine the trees. Sorry about the semi-snap maybe a late super crop will have serious merit. We all shall see if she maintains for you. I had a friend once that when he was growing out doors he would snap the cola tops and ended up with basketballs for upper buds, but I don't remember how long into flower prob no more than 4 weeks. I would think the extra 3 months would mend very nice indeed.
Hey while I have this audiences attention does anyone have any real in site to the following strains?

*Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow* 
*Reserva Privada Confidential Cheese* 
*Dutch Passion Mazar Feminized Seeds*
*Reserva Privada Kandy Kush*

The information would be appreciated as that is what I have in the mix and would enjoy some more first hand info if it is available.
Thanks


----------



## vapedup (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't heard of any of those strains SW


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 24, 2011)

Dang thought someone might. My Mazar is wilting down She seem to be having a very difficult time recuperating after her flush. It really through the Ready-grow moisture media out of whack and even if she does not make it, the tent already has others waiting in the wings including 2 clones, live and learn. Heck I always PH and sit a sauce mix for 24 with a air stone in it and check and adjust to the 5.5-5.9 range. The flush run off was only 1.5 above cycle in so I will just keep learning. No food or water for her and I moved the CMH up and her to a corner hoping she will unlock and correct starting tomorrow. I will also start some tea tonight and give her some young tea tomorrow before her bed time then give a little more in two more days as I may have eliminated anything that was good in the Coco mix. Someone mentioned even with my super high ppm tap water and the 270ppm Cal that is in it the media coco leeches Cal out. Any knowledge on by chance?


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 25, 2011)

hows this vape pal..anything interesting goin on mate


----------



## vapedup (Sep 25, 2011)

*Well my G13 that snapped? Its doing great, hasn't stopped growing, but. It did get all these orange spot on some of the leaves? Any clue? I thought maybe potassium deficiency? Not sure, have pics,will upload*


----------



## vapedup (Sep 25, 2011)

SWUSAZ said:


> Dang thought someone might. My Mazar is wilting down She seem to be having a very difficult time recuperating after her flush. It really through the Ready-grow moisture media out of whack and even if she does not make it, the tent already has others waiting in the wings including 2 clones, live and learn. Heck I always PH and sit a sauce mix for 24 with a air stone in it and check and adjust to the 5.5-5.9 range. The flush run off was only 1.5 above cycle in so I will just keep learning. No food or water for her and I moved the CMH up and her to a corner hoping she will unlock and correct starting tomorrow. I will also start some tea tonight and give her some young tea tomorrow before her bed time then give a little more in two more days as I may have eliminated anything that was good in the Coco mix. Someone mentioned even with my super high ppm tap water and the 270ppm Cal that is in it the media coco leeches Cal out. Any knowledge on by chance?


 so what happen again? did ur plant get nute lock or something? u just came out of left field with all that!  didnt know u were having problems


----------



## lordjin (Sep 25, 2011)

Dude, I'm just a little high right now, so am having trouble venturing a guess at those spots on your leaves. All i can say is that i'd rule out light or nute burn because of the regularity and the fact that they're concentrated at the veins. Sorry, that's all I got.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 26, 2011)

new update on mi thread mate or signature...


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great Job Vaped!! Love that Jack nice fat colas! Pics look awesome. I look forward to your next grow.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks a lot MEGA! Urs are awesome. As well! I have a great white shark I want to do, just not sure yet


----------



## SWUSAZ (Sep 27, 2011)

Flushed the Mazar per directions trying to eliminate excessive salt build up. I just used plain Ph 5.8 tap water 3 gallons through a 5 gallon container. She wilted all up on me so I let her drain now for two days. I took off better than 24 big fan leaves as they were cupped totally and burnt to a crisp. Was not light as even shade side was effected. She is putting out new growth and flowers now so I hope she makes a full recovery. Interesting note all the fan leaves that burn were in the center of her scrog chamber which gave all the popcorn sites tons of light a small positive from a learning scenario. No fresh pics yet maybe later.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm still not getting what happen to ur plant SW


----------



## vapedup (Sep 28, 2011)

Thinking about doing this girl right here


*Great White Shark*



Marijuana Strain Great White Shark
Marijuana Seed Company Green House Seeds?
Marijuana Type %60 Sativa - Indica 40%
Marijuana Types Super Skunk / Brazilian? x South Indian?
Marijuana Taste Lemony. Memorable. Highly unique. Fantastic.
Marijuana High Short. Uplifting. Fast soaring high.
Marijuana Smell Dank. Wonderful. Impressive.
Marijuana Veg 14 - 21 days
Marijuana Flower 68 - 75 days
 A phenomenal stable phenotype from Green House Seeds. Great White Shark is a very tasty toke.




Long after your stash of Great White Shark is inhaled in your bong, joint or Volcano Vaporizer you'll be strangely recalling how amazing it tasted. Beyond memorable. This marijuana type clear stands out above the cannabis crop as one of the tastiest strains ever. Possibly in the *top five best tasting marijuana strains* Letting the marijuana type go a bit longer in the flowering phase, say a full 75 days, gives it a much more *soaring sativa high* (good for depression ) and adds to its incredible zing. Best, unlike traditional light fluffy sativa strains like Haze? Great White Shark packs on the pounds.A great medicinal marijuana strain for fibromyalgia.


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

from what ive looked about for ya it seems really good mate there been sum good grows with it...new updates on last page of mi thread or signature..bbq seedlings...


----------



## farmer2424 (Sep 30, 2011)

damn vaped, sounds like a fine strain. didnt know it had that much sativa in it.


----------



## Brimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Vaped. Looks to me like you have the water a little sulphoric? - my plants start getting that def. when water is too sulphoric.
Anyways - for the most of the time (like 9/10) sufficiencies like that come when PH has been off.

Besides that - all looks great and your plants will live ;O)


----------



## Brimi (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Vape - just a quick advice on the stretching babies. Just supercrop the main cola all the way down. It will continue to grow fat even if it's hanging straight down - and your hight issue is solved. Do it all the time here since i just do perpetual - some go in - some go out so all plants are in different sizes. I keep high plants in the sides and smaller in the middles.


----------



## lordjin (Sep 30, 2011)

SWUSAZ said:


> Flushed the Mazar per directions trying to eliminate excessive salt build up. I just used plain Ph 5.8 tap water 3 gallons through a 5 gallon container. She wilted all up on me so I let her drain now for two days. I took off better than 24 big fan leaves as they were cupped totally and burnt to a crisp. Was not light as even shade side was effected. She is putting out new growth and flowers now so I hope she makes a full recovery. Interesting note all the fan leaves that burn were in the center of her scrog chamber which gave all the popcorn sites tons of light a small positive from a learning scenario. No fresh pics yet maybe later.View attachment 1808811 View attachment 1808812View attachment 1808813


I think maybe they didn't like ph 5.8 too much? Try lowering it and avoid using plain tap water.


----------



## vapedup (Sep 30, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hey Vape - just a quick advice on the stretching babies. Just supercrop the main cola all the way down. It will continue to grow fat even if it's hanging straight down - and your hight issue is solved. Do it all the time here since i just do perpetual - some go in - some go out so all plants are in different sizes. I keep high plants in the sides and smaller in the middles.


What's super croping  is that where u snap the branches? Thanks on the. Feedback, I flushed the plant, and things seem to b getting better, we will see


----------



## vapedup (Sep 30, 2011)

farmer2424 said:


> damn vaped, sounds like a fine strain. didnt know it had that much sativa in it.


Thanks Farmer, I didn't either, the company said it was a indica, o well, should. B fun!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 1, 2011)

vapedup said:


> What's super croping  is that where u snap the branches? Thanks on the. Feedback, I flushed the plant, and things seem to b getting better, we will see


Hi Vaped - Super cropping is when you bend the branches to make it grow lower. Just pinch the branch flat between two fingers and then carefully bend it without snapping. The bended place will become thicker and even transport more nutrients than other parts. They create a highway these places. ;O).


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 2, 2011)

hows things mate all well i hope


----------



## vapedup (Oct 8, 2011)

whats up everybody! sorry bout the drought on the update, been busy, still am, but i wanted to get on a show a little update, im at 5 1/2 weeks, still having that yellowing on some leaves. these pics are from this past week, a few today! enjoy!


----------



## vapedup (Oct 8, 2011)

ill get some with lights off tonight, i know these suck!


----------



## NUTBUSH47 (Oct 8, 2011)

Good job........


----------



## Brimi (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Vaped - remember that leaves can keep the damage even though problem is solved. So spots on the leaves is not necessarily a sign that plant is still unhappy. Could be in a healing process. As long as problem doesn't get worse i'm sure you'll be very very fine ;O)

Did you see the budder i just made from Jack Herer? - it's probably the most potent cannabis product i ever tried. The smoke is a lot less fat and feels very airy/light compared to more oily extracts. Very very nice products. The best comes when i use hole buds:
Just thought i'd show what to expect if you were to try this. I don't make budder to get higher - i make it to get a clean hit with no contaminates. When i smoke it on ashes bong water stays completely clear for many days:



This one hit is, by the way, VERY plentyful. Small nugs make the hit more powerful than from a bigger nug. Everything melts down imediately and whole hit ends up where it should.


----------



## vapedup (Oct 8, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hi Vaped - remember that leaves can keep the damage even though problem is solved. So spots on the leaves is not necessarily a sign that plant is still unhappy. Could be in a healing process. As long as problem doesn't get worse i'm sure you'll be very very fine ;O)
> 
> Did you see the budder i just made from Jack Herer? - it's probably the most potent cannabis product i ever tried. The smoke is a lot less fat and feels very airy/light compared to more oily extracts. Very very nice products. The best comes when i use hole buds:
> Just thought i'd show what to expect if you were to try this. I don't make budder to get higher - i make it to get a clean hit with no contaminates. When i smoke it on ashes bong water stays completely clear for many days:
> ...


 aww! thanks for the input Brimi, its not spreading so i think it might be good. yea, that budder looks great! think i should break down and make some lol, or some canna butter, but i dont have trim, just nugz


----------



## Brimi (Oct 8, 2011)

vapedup said:


> aww! thanks for the input Brimi, its not spreading so i think it might be good. yea, that budder looks great! think i should break down and make some lol, or some canna butter, but i dont have trim, just nugz


 I have thought about making oil for years. Tried it every now and then - making oil from weak trim - at least always just tried it when i had some very low quality.
Never wanted to use my great Jack Herer that is so potent as is. But after trying making this from my best nugs i just have to give up. It is worth doing with nothing but your best. My gram of budder lasts as long as the 10 grams of Jack would. But now i can take just one more rip and be completely high. And this doesn't give that heavy breathing you get from regular smoking. Try it buddy. I promise you won't regret giving it a go with 20 grams of your best - 2-3 bottles of gas and you got the best you ever tried. My friends are very impressed (but i don't open the buffet for them ;O)


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## vapedup (Oct 8, 2011)

brimi said:


> i have thought about making oil for years. Tried it every now and then - making oil from weak trim - at least always just tried it when i had some very low quality.
> Never wanted to use my great jack herer that is so potent as is. But after trying making this from my best nugs i just have to give up. It is worth doing with nothing but your best. My gram of budder lasts as long as the 10 grams of jack would. But now i can take just one more rip and be completely high. And this doesn't give that heavy breathing you get from regular smoking. Try it buddy. I promise you won't regret giving it a go with 20 grams of your best - 2-3 bottles of gas and you got the best you ever tried. My friends are very impressed (but i don't open the buffet for them ;o)


 if i knew how to, i would, i just dont want him to fuck up 3/4 of an oz lol, we will see though!!!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 9, 2011)

A coke bottle is made of PP, so should be very safe to use: 
- Melt 5-6 small holes in the cap. 
- Melt 1 small hole in the bottom fitting snug a butane bottle.
- Fill bottle with bud - just cut it to fit into the bottle but don't grind it - will leave you with another product. (more oily i think but not better).
- Cut a coffee filter to fit nicely into the cap
- Hold the coke bottle upside down over a pyrex dish (or something heat/cold resistant)
- Fit the gas bottle into the single hole in the bottom and run butane through the bottle and bud
- Use 2 bottles of gas (you can use a last one but put that in another pyrex. This will be just a little tiny but potent darker nug).
- Fit your pyrex into a larger bath with very hot water to make gas boil away.
- When gas is gone whip it good while adding new hot water (not into the budder)
- Suddenly the oily stuff will thicken up and become the more handy waxy budder.

... do it.... just do it ;O)


----------



## SWUSAZ (Oct 9, 2011)

lordjin said:


> I think maybe they didn't like Ph 5.8 too much? Try lowering it and avoid using plain tap water.


Sweet Budder if in my future also if the ladies do their thing. PH is always in the 5.5 to 5.8 range. I was just reading about pre flushing at intervals to help release the salt buildups and tried with plain water at 5.8 with 3 gallons thru a 5 gallon pot and the output PH was only 6.3 ish. She is trying to recover but the setback was rather poorly timed and she is ending wk 4 of flower. She is starting to show flowering in the hardest hit areas (main trunks) which is nice the tops are preforming very well at present. Lesson learned don't believe everything you read or hear or take the information and use what works for you. I have two clones of that strain in veg so maybe next time things will be different.


----------



## mrflamboynt (Oct 9, 2011)

the past 4 days i've been studying every grow journal i can find..... just by looking at the frostiness and root/plant growth this early on your plant is a good sign.... outstanding! i want to see more journals from aeroponics methods, especially using buckets, so the entire root system is suspended, instead of laying on something. probly HPA is what i want to do.... but need more data before i try anything =)


----------



## vapedup (Oct 9, 2011)

mrflamboynt said:


> the past 4 days i've been studying every grow journal i can find..... just by looking at the frostiness and root/plant growth this early on your plant is a good sign.... outstanding! i want to see more journals from aeroponics methods, especially using buckets, so the entire root system is suspended, instead of laying on something. probly HPA is what i want to do.... but need more data before i try anything =)


Thanks for stopping in and checking out the grow! Have u ever grown b4?? HPA is mos def the way to go, but cost a lot of money to get right, and a lot of paying attention too, if u already grow and know what ur in for, go for it, but if ur just getting ur feet wet, keep it simple, go for LPA, u can get some killer results, and bud just as good,


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Thanks for stopping in and checking out the grow! Have u ever grown b4?? HPA is mos def the way to go, but cost a lot of money to get right, and a lot of paying attention too, if u already grow and know what ur in for, go for it, but if ur just getting ur feet wet, keep it simple, go for LPA, u can get some killer results, and bud just as good,


Agree. Learn to grow before messing with HPA.

In fact from what I've seen, even the guys actually doing HPA don't seem to know what they're doing exactly. Most of their discussions are about HPA parts, not a whole lot of growing going on there.

I want to see that one journal from an HPA expert who has grown a plant that is so superior to mine, that all I can think of is spending the money and time to switch to HPA. Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## boodadood (Oct 10, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Agree. Learn to grow before messing with HPA.
> 
> In fact from what I've seen, even the guys actually doing HPA don't seem to know what they're doing exactly. Most of their discussions are about HPA parts, not a whole lot of growing going on there.
> 
> I want to see that one journal from an HPA expert who has grown a plant that is so superior to mine, that all I can think of is spending the money and time to switch to HPA. Haven't seen it yet.


those posts with a full grow in HPA seem to be quite eluding, yes....i think we're in the early dawn of a big HPA following however and soon we will see some great pics of our grows...i myself have never grown using HPA but i have plans to build a system for my next grow...i started out LPA and i think im ready for the switch! good advice about starting out simple!

Trichy Bastard has a thread going where he posted some root pics from someone else's HPA journal..thats what gets you...when you see the root mass from an HPA grow its like nothing else out there...now what the top of the plants looks like isnt shown!

im not expecting better bud than my current system when i go to HPA...in fact im expecting much poorer results...its going to take me probably 2 or 3 grows to get things dialed in where i can harvest as much as i do know with LPA...its a difficult challenge and that is what appeals to me and i think what appeals to many who find themselves researching HPA

i started growing to support medi patients and its turned into a hobby that i really enjoy...every system ive grown with has been different from the previous because i keep fiddling with it, making improvements, changes, etc....HPA is a way for me to mesh my interests in setting up and maintaining water systems with my interests in growing

i would venture to say that anyone starting out with HPA has to expect there to be a large learning curve as each system is different just as each strain is different and one cant expect perfect results right away...but with the proper research, materials, approach, and PATIENCE i think an HPA system would outperform any other form of growing there is

again, i have nothing but speculation to back that up with, but its good speculation based on countless hours of research on the matter...there arent many HPA grow journals because people do not want to spend all the time and money on something that will take them years to operate to its maximum potential...but i see it as an opportunity and cant wait to get started

awesome grow btw man ive been checking in every so often


----------



## lordjin (Oct 10, 2011)

boodadood said:


> those posts with a full grow in HPA seem to be quite eluding, yes....i think we're in the early dawn of a big HPA following however and soon we will see some great pics of our grows...i myself have never grown using HPA but i have plans to build a system for my next grow...i started out LPA and i think im ready for the switch! good advice about starting out simple!
> 
> Trichy Bastard has a thread going where he posted some root pics from someone else's HPA journal..thats what gets you...when you see the root mass from an HPA grow its like nothing else out there...now what the top of the plants looks like isnt shown!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.

Honestly, bro? That shit looks difficult. I get the concept and understand how it could potentially exceed your current yield with a fraction of the nute usage, but the learning curve seems daunting.

Sorry for the threadjack, vape. I'm done now.


----------



## Slivers (Oct 11, 2011)

Subbed in for the ride. Looks good so far, interested to know if you had root rot or not... or if the h202 worked out for you?


----------



## vapedup (Oct 11, 2011)

alright! just wanted to share with u guys! made this last night. first time!!!! i used half an oz for 2 sticks of butter, simmered for 3 hours, and let sit over night, gonna cook with it tonight!!! View attachment 1830661View attachment 1830662View attachment 1830663View attachment 1830664View attachment 1830665


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

glad ya shared...nice bro...rep given...


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great job on your grow Vaped. It was impressive. I'm a few days from finishing my first ever grow. So far, I'm happy. Drop in and take a peek. Peace.


----------



## Brimi (Oct 16, 2011)

vapedup said:


> alright! just wanted to share with u guys! made this last night. first time!!!! i used half an oz for 2 sticks of butter, simmered for 3 hours, and let sit over night, gonna cook with it tonight!!! View attachment 1830661View attachment 1830662View attachment 1830663View attachment 1830664View attachment 1830665


Seem like a pretty mild dosage... i mean. You have to eat quite a lot of butter to eat 2gr. worth of bud? I usually make my butter a little more potent - i'm just fat enough ;O)


----------



## vapedup (Oct 18, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Seem like a pretty mild dosage... i mean. You have to eat quite a lot of butter to eat 2gr. worth of bud? I usually make my butter a little more potent - i'm just fat enough ;O)


Yea. Brimi, I found. That out the hard way, is. Weak as hell,  I was asking how much I should use, but couldn't get a good response, how much should I use to get. A. Strong batch? I made some pretty. Good oil though! Pics up tomorrow


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Yea. Brimi, I found. That out the hard way, is. Weak as hell,  I was asking how much I should use, but couldn't get a good response, how much should I use to get. A. Strong batch? I made some pretty. Good oil though! Pics up tomorrow


Hehe - tried that a lot before. Allways just think about how much you need. I need about 2 grams worth of bud to get a good high. That equals 1 gram of great hash...or 20 grams of weak trim. But let's say we are using bud like you did - 1 gram dozes will be practical. You can eat two or more to get you to your level of exceeded comfort.
So let's say we have 10 grams of weed. You want that to be only like 10 small packet servings of butter - i'd say something like 300 grams of butter for your 10 grams.
Remember to use unsalted butter (the Danish brand Lurpak is GREAT) or use coconut oil which is probably the best oil to use since it contains only vegetable fat. (butter makes cakes better) But you might want to double so you use 20 grams of bud per stick of butter or so.
Here's how i do it - wrote an article a while ago: making cannabutter


You can even refine your butter by letting it simmer in clean water - when water is colored cool down to separate - repeat.

Hope this helps you get it better ;O)


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would love to make some oil extract, you ever tried? I'm definitely gonna make some dry ice hash with my popcorn buds and trim....thinking about some oil too....


----------



## vapedup (Oct 18, 2011)

I made. Some iso hash!! Pretty bad ass if u ask me! And simple! More simple than the dry ice, I think, all u do is. Get ur trim/bud. Put it in a jar, now pour 99% ipa, (alcohol) and pour it in the. Jar, untill the bud is flly covered, next, close and shake for 30-40 sec, no longer, pour the ipa threw a coffe filter, set over night, scrape with a blade, BAM, pure thc oil!


----------



## vapedup (Oct 18, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Hehe - tried that a lot before. Allways just think about how much you need. I need about 2 grams worth of bud to get a good high. That equals 1 gram of great hash...or 20 grams of weak trim. But let's say we are using bud like you did - 1 gram dozes will be practical. You can eat two or more to get you to your level of exceeded comfort.
> So let's say we have 10 grams of weed. You want that to be only like 10 small packet servings of butter - i'd say something like 300 grams of butter for your 10 grams.
> Remember to use unsalted butter (the Danish brand Lurpak is GREAT) or use coconut oil which is probably the best oil to use since it contains only vegetable fat. (butter makes cakes better) But you might want to double so you use 20 grams of bud per stick of butter or so.
> Here's how i do it - wrote an article a while ago: making cannabutter
> ...


 I used Lurpak! Lol, cool! Thanks homie! I'm bookmarking ur butter page! There goes a. Damn half in the mix! Lol!


----------



## Brimi (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome - Lurpak just has a High fat content - any butter will be fine i'm sure;0)


----------



## vapedup (Oct 18, 2011)

here is a pic of that oil i made, or whats left of it! , and here is quick update, be 7 weeks tomorrow


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 19, 2011)

very nice mate remember u owe me that oil and buds hahaha


----------



## vapedup (Oct 19, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> very nice mate remember u owe me that oil and buds hahaha


Of course. Mate! Lol!


----------



## Mauler57 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the oil recipe. Definitely going to try it! Thanks Bro!!


----------



## BBYY (Oct 23, 2011)

good job man, buds look delicious



so does that oil


----------



## vapedup (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys! U should mos def try the oil! Its simple and. POTENT. As hell! Should be harvesting in about 2 weeks maybe, only the plant will tell!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 2, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!! here i am with another update!!! i will be cutting theses 2 this weekend, the ones in vegg mode are another Jack Here clone, and a bag seed, the small is the bag one seed. that funny looking thing is a G13 clone thrown back in to vegg, then back to flower!!! hope yall enjoy!!! i let the G13 go about 2 more weeks, and im glad i did, swelled nice!!


----------



## Brimi (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautiful Jack Herer pheno! - love to trim those - so few leaves;O)


----------



## vapedup (Nov 2, 2011)

Brimi said:


> Beautiful Jack Herer pheno! - love to trim those - so few leaves;O)


 I know!! That y I have that other clone in vegg!! Just can't let this one go!! I think high ph levels might have got this one a litt though, its ok, have a plan for that clone in vegg, just wait and see what I do to her!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 3, 2011)

looks a great pheno mate..nice work pal...


----------



## Slivers (Nov 3, 2011)

buds are looking fat as hell.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks. Guys!! Colas aren't as big. As last ones, cause I went low on the. Ppm, want to see. The diffrence!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 3, 2011)

just wanted to get u guys some pics with the lights off, not much, but something!!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 3, 2011)

Damn Vaped nice looking colas bro, even though you went lower on the ppm. Are you doing just the Jack this round or the G-13 as well?


----------



## vapedup (Nov 3, 2011)

The litte one is the G13 as well as the one that is all funny looking! The G13 smokes better than the Jack I think, I just love the Jack though! Great yeild and potent bud, plus this. Pheno rocks! But that G13, is DANK!!!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

here is a quick update for u guys! im not sure when im chopping, grandma got sick so might have to drive out this weekend, but they are coming down, maybe tomorrow nightTHIS IS THAT G13 CLONE IN A CUP< DWC STYLE View attachment 1871361


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

Also, i came home today and noticed the seedling i planted, had split!!! i mean it looks like it was topped but thats just the way the plant grew! like 2 horns now!! never seen or heard of anything like this! have yall? i kinda like it! since i dont believe in cutting my plants, that just proved to me right there they can grow how ever u want them too!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Hell yeah awesome I am subbed!!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Kick ass seedling vaped. I definitely wanna see what comes out of that! Thats a double header never seen it split like that with out some kind of topping or fimming. Thats gonna be a good one!!


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 4, 2011)

vapedup said:


> here is a quick update for u guys! im not sure when im chopping, grandma got sick so might have to drive out this weekend, but they are coming down, maybe tomorrow nightView attachment 1871356View attachment 1871357View attachment 1871358View attachment 1871359View attachment 1871360THIS IS THAT G13 CLONE IN A CUP< DWC STYLE View attachment 1871361


Sorry to hear about ur grandma. Nuggz look amazing though! I wanna eat them.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 4, 2011)

megayielder420 said:


> sorry to hear about ur grandma. Nuggz look amazing though! I wanna eat them.


 thanks homie! She is a trooper though! I know! I never seen it or heard of it, its healthy too!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yummy!! I love it!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 5, 2011)

fuckin delicious mate..great work pal..


----------



## vapedup (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks mate! Can't wait till it grows some more!! I hope all the shoots double off!! Be awesome!!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 6, 2011)

About to start chopping my girls!! Updates later!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 6, 2011)

looking forward to the bud porn..bring it pal..ill be ere..


----------



## vapedup (Nov 6, 2011)

alright! just for u Murph!!!! took me and the lady friend 3 1/2 hours to trim both girls, most the bud on the rack is the Jack, the G13 is the real frosty bud, on the right of the rack!!! hope yall enjoy!!!!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very very nice, fucking sweet!!!!!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 7, 2011)

vapedup said:


> alright! just for u Murph!!!! took me and the lady friend 3 1/2 hours to trim both girls, most the bud on the rack is the Jack, the G13 is the real frosty bud, on the right of the rack!!! hope yall enjoy!!!!View attachment 1874220View attachment 1874221View attachment 1874222View attachment 1874223View attachment 1874224View attachment 1874225View attachment 1874226View attachment 1874227View attachment 1874228View attachment 1874229View attachment 1874230View attachment 1874231View attachment 1874232View attachment 1874233View attachment 1874234View attachment 1874235View attachment 1874236View attachment 1874237View attachment 1874238View attachment 1874239View attachment 1874240View attachment 1874241View attachment 1874242View attachment 1874244View attachment 1874245


Looking great vape


----------



## vapedup (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool! Thank both of y'all!!on this grow, I was kinda lazy, and I think it shows, but all in all, I'm happy! So I'm hoping I pull a qp of. All of it! I need some advice on soil growing, really growing in soil bags?


----------



## The cap (Nov 8, 2011)

Looks Great mate..!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 8, 2011)

thats what im taking about vape lovely mate...cumin yours for a smoke..im pulling out of mi drive now hahaha


vapedup said:


> alright! just for u Murph!!!! took me and the lady friend 3 1/2 hours to trim both girls, most the bud on the rack is the Jack, the G13 is the real frosty bud, on the right of the rack!!! hope yall enjoy!!!!View attachment 1874220View attachment 1874221View attachment 1874222View attachment 1874223View attachment 1874224View attachment 1874225View attachment 1874226View attachment 1874227View attachment 1874228View attachment 1874229View attachment 1874230View attachment 1874231View attachment 1874232View attachment 1874233View attachment 1874234View attachment 1874235View attachment 1874236View attachment 1874237View attachment 1874238View attachment 1874239View attachment 1874240View attachment 1874241View attachment 1874242View attachment 1874244View attachment 1874245


----------



## vapedup (Nov 8, 2011)

Be nice huh Murph!! I got a project in the works I want u to c, give me about a week or so


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

im here as always lol...


----------



## vapedup (Nov 18, 2011)

for any of yall that are still around, here is a quick update, the one in flowering is the G13 in a cup, the plants in container big one is the Jack Herer, small one is the plant that grew with two shoots, i LST'd her, because i could tell she needed it. all these clones i took from the Jack, i basically cut the plant in half and took all the shoots off, the Jack never missed a beat, it really is an amazing plant!!


----------



## DrFever (Nov 18, 2011)

looking very good Vap keep up the good work man


----------



## vapedup (Nov 18, 2011)

DrFever said:


> looking very good Vap keep up the good work man


 thanks for the kind words


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 19, 2011)

thats what im talking about vade/vape haha nice work mate..


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice vape!! I tried to rep you bro. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to vapedup again. Jack looking great as always. I love the G 13 looks real frosty bro. Keep it up man. I look forward to that double header clone I thinks shes gonna kick ass. Ohh btw you need some soil help? Holler at me I got you. Soil and coco I got on lock!! PM me or whatever you'd like.

MEGA


----------



## vapedup (Nov 20, 2011)

MEGAyielder420 said:


> Very nice vape!! I tried to rep you bro. You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to vapedup again. Jack looking great as always. I love the G 13 looks real frosty bro. Keep it up man. I look forward to that double header clone I thinks shes gonna kick ass. Ohh btw you need some soil help? Holler at me I got you. Soil and coco I got on lock!! PM me or whatever you'd like.
> 
> MEGA


thanks Mega, and that is no clone! i popped that from seed!!! Ur pms are full homie, I need help!


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great job bro!!!!!!!!! Keep it up


----------



## rhump11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looking good brotha!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys and ladies! I meant to post. An up date today, but I'm gonna wait, trying to go get some soil, was to busy today, have to tomorrow


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes there is tomorrow


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 23, 2011)

ummmm oil...lol


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yay oil!!!! I am gonna do some too right now!!!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

alright! here is that update! FINALLY  i just bought a bunch of fox farm soil! 3 different bags, ocean forest, light warrior and the potting soil, i mixed all 3 with a little bit of hydroton. i don't know a damn thing about soil! but im about to do it up!  with the help of my teammates as well! look at that one that split, she is so pretty! thst jack is huge! about to move it in to its own system as well! have another update soon!~


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

here is a update of the bud i just chopped! G13 smells so good!  there is no big buds the Jack cause last time some didnt dry right, so i cut them all down to size, (which i recommend) hope yall enjoy!


----------



## lordjin (Nov 23, 2011)

Well gosh darn it, you're such a good grower.


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yummy I wanna smoke it!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job!!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

lordjin said:


> Well gosh darn it, you're such a good grower.


 yea yea yea


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thats wuzup my dog!! Those nuggz look fiyahh!! I need some of that smoke. Im glad you got the soil and Im happy to hear you jumped on some hydroton. Did you mix it all together? This is what we call chow mix brah! Your gonna love it. What ratio did you mix it? Sucks you dont have the G no more but its all good brah something else will come thru to nmake up for it. You killing shit with the Jack so you should be str8. Im subbed for this soil grow and I got through this grow hommie anything you need just hit a nigga up. Be easy my dog! And happy thanks giving to all just in case I dont to talk to yall tomorrow.


----------



## vapedup (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks homie. on the hydroton, i just threw what i had left over in there, there's a lot of perlite in there as well, im pretty happy with the mix, i just finished putting the soil int the pots, sent girl to home depot to get a water spot  gonna flood the soil tonight then transplant in the morning!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

excelltn mate...sikk update pal..


----------



## vapedup (Nov 24, 2011)

thank u!! and here is another quick update, we just moved those clones into the pots, and put the double headed dragon  in her own container. all in all it looks good, hope it holds up while im out of town!! edit, i know the light is kinda high, i bought some new yo-yos, gonna install them when lights go out, and lower it some


----------



## vapedup (Nov 24, 2011)

i think MEgA got the 420th like on this thread!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 24, 2011)

sum very nice lineups there vape keep it up bro..updates are always mint mate got my own cross done mate just trying to sort a name out it on my thread ..

doggies nuts aremeggedon x sirrus x critical plus..just got the first f1s today what had sumone grow for us..what u reckon..


----------



## vapedup (Nov 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> sum very nice lineups there vape keep it up bro..updates are always mint mate got my own cross done mate just trying to sort a name out it on my thread ..
> 
> doggies nuts aremeggedon x sirrus x critical plus..just got the first f1s today what had sumone grow for us..what u reckon..


 hmm, some off the top of my head would be, Critically Sirius, Seriously Critical, Mass Armageddon, just shooting, what have u came up with so far?


----------



## konagirl420 (Nov 26, 2011)

Love it nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 27, 2011)

ive gone with critical overdrive...


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Nov 28, 2011)

vapedup said:


> i think MEgA got the 420th like on this thread!


Awesome!!! 420 nigga!!!!


----------



## vapedup (Nov 30, 2011)

alright peeps, new update!! i got me a care-package today! big ups  there is some Bubba Kush, and some Chronic, and some Chocolate chunky monkey. unfortunately, the Chunky Monkey had some crushed! all is good! 3 made it!  cant wait to get the girls going! in due time! and here is a short, but sweet update of whats going now. as u can see, the 8 im trying in soil is doing good, some better than others, but im happy with it!! and u see the short bushy one?! that was the mutant that i did some LST to. it looksWAY better in person! so happy with her!! and in the other corner is the almighty Jack Herer!! best plant, ever!! enjoy!!o b4 i 4get! the one in the dickey cup, the G13 looks AMAZING


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok boy shit looking good! Those beans are awesome too. I cant wait to see that bubba kush thats one of my favorite strains I love kush's bro. That mutated clone is looking great bro your gonna be happy with that one. Great Job homie.


----------



## rhump11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Plants looking great! Awesome job brotha keep it up.


----------



## vapedup (Dec 5, 2011)

alright! here is a new update! plants are like one week in to flower, i pulled down the Jack cause i know it is going to stretch to 3x the size it is now in about 3 weeks, i rigged up some string to help guide it. that plant in the cup, that is DWC if u didnt know, is the G13 and it looks great, about 4 or 5 weeks in, idk, the other mutant plant looks amazing! should show sex in a few days, sure its female though, other pic is 10g molly, if it dont looks like this, dont touch it


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 6, 2011)

Very nice3 amount of plants bro..i agree the g13 is looking great pal thats sgunna be sum buds when u harvested everything lol..nice work bro keep it up


----------



## vapedup (Dec 6, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> Very nice3 amount of plants bro..i agree the g13 is looking great pal thats sgunna be sum buds when u harvested everything lol..nice work bro keep it up


Thanks Kev, I got tired of doing 2 plants, so now there is 11  yea, that G13 is nice, wish I still had a clipping  o well


----------



## MEGAyielder420 (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nice Vaped!! That G is some fire!! I love the Jack though. Plants looking real nice. FYI she came back up bra!! Im super happy!! I got you homie.

Happy Holidays my dog. Heres a little post card from me lol!!



MEGA


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 10, 2011)

look sikk them mega..for sure fat buds mate


----------

